# Eating Poop



## Wagerboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi all..Just found this board, seems nice. I rescued a 1 yr old Chi from a breeder ( i know right?? ) from PA that bred just about every animal under the sun. Apperently from what the vet told me, she feels the owners just let the animals roam on the farm and feeding time, dump bags of food into a babypool and let the animals eat. My Bella is just 2.8 lbs large, the smallest of any animal I saw there. (they had greyhounds and mini horses and really everything) Its impossible to train her to go outside so I got pads. I have noticed she is 80% going on them, but stock piling the poop in hidden places and eating it. ( yuck! ) The vet advised to put accent in her food, its NOT working in the least. Her theory is she staved on that farm and thats what she had to do. But ive had her for about 3 months now, she eats well, is loved but wont break this habit. Any ideas? Thanks for reading...

Eddie


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh dear not very nice,but i'm sure it started as a survival instinct.I'm sure somebody will be on who's had the same happen to them ,with some tips


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Ouch, sounds like she came from a terrible situation. It's so wonderful that you rescued her. Good luck with everything. I have a little poop-eater too, but she's only 15 weeks. I'm really hoping she grows out of it.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I hate to say this, but dogs think poop tastes like caviar! It is very hard to stop them eating it. Your dog, on the other hand, probably does this in response to the condition she came from. I wonder if you could have her in a controlled place, like a playpen, so that you could take up the poop right away.? It might take a while. The other thing is that you have to remember that YOUR attitude toward this 'wonderful' act is important. Negative attention IS attention. Your saying NO, NO, NO, Oh My God! How disgusting, stop that'!!!! will make her think, oh boy, they are stealing my cache! Just pick it up, say nothing. I have a pooop eating sheltie, and nothing works. I just try to get to the poop before she does! And remember the first sentence I wrote!! Disgusting to us, but not so much for them. Sue


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

have you tried switching your chihuahua food to something that has more nurishment in it? sometimes they eat it to get more nurishment and sometimes they think is a acceptable food source, and i wouldnt be surprised with the condition she was in. or training your chi every time she walks away from the poo or ignores it give her a healthy treat my chi loves lil bits of raw carrots she loves it more then commerical dog treats. there are also other tricks like putting hot sauce on it to deture them away from eating it.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I have no advice but wanted to welcome you..I never realized so many dogs ate poop. I have never owned one that did.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby is a poop eater. He has gotten much better and hopefully he will continue to grow out of it. I think with your doggy it was a survival thing- Bella needed nutrients that she wasn't getting and it is instinct when they are deficient to eat poo to help themselves. She also probably was not getting enough to eat since she wa competing with all kinds of dogs bigger than her for food. I hope that over time she learns to feel safe and secure and realizes that she won't ever be without food again. It's a survival instinct for your baby. Out of curiosity, what food is she on? I'd recommend a good grain free high quality kibble like blue buffalo wilderness, Acana, orijen, etc.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I have tried everything. Pineapple juice, meat tenderizer, coprophagy chews, enzymes from the Holistic vet. 

Sadly, often once they are a poop eater they will continue. 

I am grateful that only one of mine is obsessed. 

Bless you as you get her healthy ad I am hoping you do better than I have in this area!!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

My Crazy Annie is and apparently always will be a poop eater. She even waits for it to be "delivered" right to her--UGH!!!! Fortunately my other three aren't.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

feeding her banana can also help.
They say eating poo is because they lack certain nutritions, but it is never scientifically prooved.
It can also be a learned behavior.
Getting your dog to stop eating poo can be a real struggle, sometimes you never get it out of there systems.


----------



## Wagerboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone that took time to reply. She is currently on Purina One, Healthy Blend, Puppy. The vet put her on that due to nutrition. She was so caked up with every worm under the sun she didnt goto the bathroom for 1 week. I had to spoon feed her babyfood for 1 month while the meds took effect. I tried crate, ate before I got home. I figured give her free roam (she has a spot on the couch she dont leave) and i noticed a little on pads. The cleaning lady found 6 spots where she was hiding the poop. I moved things around to block them. New hiding spots now. I just came home and she had a buffet on my couch. Im so lost on what to do to prevent this.


----------



## rainrork (Mar 22, 2012)

Mine is a poop eater too. I just take it from him. He seems to be doing it less often as he is getting older. He is 1.5yrs old - so hopefully he will continue to grow out of it. At least he is not like my sons 55 lb dog who likes to eat cat poop from the litter box YUK!!!!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes I have one of those also and Its not a pleasant thing to watch that's for sure. My Penelope is a poop eater and I have no Idea why she was a hand fed baby her mom died when she was 3 days old. she's always had the best food money can buy and she allowed to eat when ever she's hungry. I have no idea why she does this and it only seems like she does it when she poops on the puppy pad if she goes outside she doesn't touch it. With her its like she's cleaning it up. She is house trained but every once in awhile if I've been gone to long I'll come home to an accident and as soon as I come in she will run for the puppy pad and Goobles up her poop so now its become a race to see who can get there first. I never get mad at her accidents happen I understand that I just clean it up and let her outside. I just don't understand why she thinks she has to eat it. Its like she doesn't want me to see it. I don't know who know how they really think. Its is gross that's for sure this is my first experiance with a pôop eater.


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

Odie was a poop eater too and would hide his stash in his crate. I am so glad he grew out of it. He was around a year and a half when this nasty habit finally stopped. I just tried to get it before he did and I never scolded him for it.

I'm proud to say my lil man is a non poop eater these days,,,whooopie!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have heard that feeding them some pineapple will deter this behavior. Something in the pineapple that makes the poo "unpleasant" to eat.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes, I was going to recommend pineapple also. Either fresh pineapple or pineapple juice mixed into their food. Do it for a couple weeks and she might stop eating her poop. I tried with Gemma but just saw no improvement so I called it quits. Plus my boyfriend drank all the pineapple juice in less than a week, LOL. I guess it makes their poop taste acidic and they don't like that. But I've heard once you stop feeding them the pineapple, they often go right back to eating their poop.

Purina is a low quality food. We'd like to trust our vets since we expect them to offer the best health advice for our pets, but when it comes to nutrition, most vets are pretty clueless. If you want to look up some of the top quality foods to feed, these two sites are really helpful:

Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings
Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

I feed my girl Acana kibble and a few raw chicken meals a week and she still eats her poop, though. Has nothing to do with lacking nutrients because she's getting 5 star nutrition. She's just got a yucky habit!


----------



## myknitt (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi wagerboy...
Yes I have problem same with you. my chihuahuas also like to eat their poops. Very disgusting. Yeaakk.. 
I have 24 chihuahua at my home. And there are 6 of them love to eat their poops. 
I had tried to put some accent but not working as well. 
Yesterday, I found a vitamin at pet shop. they claim that it could rid og eating poops problem. I haven't tried yet. But will let you know when it works.


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi and wecome.  One of my Chi's, Monty is a poop eater. He's also a rescue and it seems like he was doing it out of survival. I heard that giving them orange to snack on would make the poop taste bad and then they wouldn't eat it. Naturally Monty hated the orange pieces, but JJ the one who does eat poop, loved it. Figures.
Recently Monty has backed off of eating poop. I think this may have to do with the fact that I switched dog foods, and the poop is now more squishy, so its harder to pick up and hide. Also I've introduced bully sticks, and he loves chewing on them, so perhaps this is quelling the desire to eat poop? Not sure, but it may be worth trying some of these ideas?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

myknitt said:


> I have 24 chihuahua at my home.


:confused2: :shock: 24?!?! Omg, how do you manage?! I chase this one little ham around the house enough. You girls with more than three Chis amaze me. Three would be my maximum number, and even that sounds like quite the challenge!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

This is also a very good product for poop eating dogs.
Great Deals on Dog Food Supplements and Dog Accessories at zooplus: Sanofor

My mom and I give it to our dogs for different reasons but we really love it!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> :confused2: :shock: 24?!?! Omg, how do you manage?! I chase this one little ham around the house enough. You girls with more than three Chis amaze me. Three would be my maximum number, and even that sounds like quite the challenge!


I thought the same thing! Chloe is enough of a handful. I can't imagine how people do it with several chis. Maybe once they're out of the puppy stage and you don't have to watch them quite as closely it's easier.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

ljwilson said:


> I thought the same thing! Chloe is enough of a handful. I can't imagine how people do it with several chis. Maybe once they're out of the puppy stage and you don't have to watch them quite as closely it's easier.


Yeah, I'm sure it's so much easier to do it with one puppy at a time, but a lot of people here have gotten their puppies very close together and raised them at the same time! You girls are tough! I don't know if I could even handle two puppies at once.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

2 puppies or more can be a handfull, but at the same time, they also keep each other busy...


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Poop is like caviar to a dog LOL very true its something very difficult to break.
Jenny will occassionally eat poop, Telula copies her LOL


----------



## Wagerboy (Jun 5, 2012)

24 Chi's wow God Bless...I cant even imagine. her poop is rock hard so its easy for her to hide and carry around. I tried oranges and bannanas didnt work. I think Ill change her food. Vet is stuck on her being starved and had to do that. i dont buy it. I give her free roam and always a full bowl. I mean shes only 2.8 lbs. She eats next to nothing. Thank you again for all the welcomes and suggestions, you are a good group.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh, goodness! I thought I was the only one with a poo-piler! Lacey always (unless I catch her and clean up right after) will take her poop into her bed. Most times, she will bury it in the crevices so I "won't know." I have no idea why she does this. Often, she will just save herself a trip from the pee pad and just poop RIGHT ON her bed because she seems to like sleeping with her poo (GROSS!!!). She only snacks on it if she leaves it on the pee pad and thinks I'll get mad at her for pooping indoors (which is silly, since I do not take her outside to do her business usually). :/


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I use pineapple juice. it stops it...as long as I use the juice. Billy came from a not so good place, he's stopped eating it, he just walks around with it in his mouth. Pepper completely stopped. Now it's mostly Babushka, Smoke and the puppies. But the pineapple juice works if you keep it up for 2 solid weeks usually. Everytime you feed, add a splash of juice to the kibble. Because I free feed and so many dogs, I add it to every new bowl of food.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Wagerboy said:


> 24 Chi's wow God Bless...I cant even imagine. her poop is rock hard so its easy for her to hide and carry around. I tried oranges and bannanas didnt work. I think Ill change her food. Vet is stuck on her being starved and had to do that. i dont buy it. I give her free roam and always a full bowl. I mean shes only 2.8 lbs. She eats next to nothing. Thank you again for all the welcomes and suggestions, you are a good group.


Once they've been starved, they will always be afraid of not having enough. They are not like humans that can understand they are in a better place. Shoot, one of my adopted kids came from a Romanian orphanage where he was starved and neglected and abused and it took _him_ about 10 years to really believe he didn't have to hoard food or put my name down for food baskets for the holidays. (Kinda embarrassing as I was making very good money at the time.) So, being a dog, she may never get over it.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

myknitt said:


> Hi wagerboy...
> Yes I have problem same with you. my chihuahuas also like to eat their poops. Very disgusting. Yeaakk..
> I have 24 chihuahua at my home. And there are 6 of them love to eat their poops.
> I had tried to put some accent but not working as well.
> Yesterday, I found a vitamin at pet shop. they claim that it could rid og eating poops problem. I haven't tried yet. But will let you know when it works.


24, wow, I thought I was bad with 16 and 4 puppies. lol


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

I have several poop eaters. Not chihuahuas. Poodles. Panda, my little one that has seizures and stays in her play pen most of the day while Im working to stay safe, just ate her supper of ground beef and veggies, along with some kefir. After she ate, she pooped, and ate that too before I could get to her. I picked up the last little piece as she was licking her lips. They just do and I hate it and get on to them and they know better coz they run and hide if I catch them. My vet told me one time if he could cure that, he would be a millionare.
pam in TX


----------



## Wagerboy (Jun 5, 2012)

I think we all need to figure out a cure and be rich !! lol... Im getting new food tomorrow, i really hope it helps. We shall see I guess.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Diesel is a poop eater. He'll be a year old in July, and I see no hope of him 'growing out of it'. He's also a tiny little guy (just shy of 3 lbs) and I cannot put weight on him no matter what I do. He eats like a little pig, and has a clean bill of health. He's just a tiny poop eater. (And yes, he has been known to stand behind Gracie and wait for a 'hot meal'...)

I did try the pineapple juice but might have given up on it too quickly according to svdreamer. I will try it again. 

Diesel was well cared for before I got him, he has never been deprived. He just loves poop. 

When we first realized he was doing it, it really bothered my husband and I, and we even think this may be the way my infant grandson contracted salmonella - they were eating Diamond dog food at the time, and between that and Diesel's unusual appetite for poop and propensity for licking the baby, that is the only thing we've been able to figure out. I have always tried to keep all the dogs from licking the baby in the face, but lets face it - they are going to sneak one in now and then...

Our biggest issue with it at this point in time is his breath...It is horrid, and he's a kiss-y boy...


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey did this as a puppy but it didn't last long so they can grow out of it.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Weeeeell, for what it's worth, a lot of people including vets and holistic type people say it's all about their enzymes and they're simply trying to boost their count .... hence the pineapple juice, as pineapple is one of the fruits that has the best and highest enzyme yield along with papaya and kiwi fruit (don't know if they survive in the juicing/storage/canning process though).

Enzymes are killed immediately they are heated over a certain temp (68 degrees from memory), ditto cooking, so all enzymes that were in fruit, veg & meat are utterly destroyed. Bear in mind, we are both with our enzyme load, the same as our "eggs" and they are depleted and used by healing, digestion, stress, and just living.

In USA they have some fabulous dog enzyme additives, and if I lived there I'd be shoving them down my little ones' gullet to see if they stopped this disgusting practice. Been thinking about importing a container but am fairly sure Customs would nab it on the way through as they do "Plaque Off" the so & so's, grrrrr. 

But why the hell is it so common in Chis I wonder. I've had dogs for 50 years and the ONLY other one I've ever had in my life that did this was a Samoyed who never grew out of it.


----------



## Wagerboy (Jun 5, 2012)

good info all, thank you..I tried all suggested, nothing has worked yet. Hopefully its YET. lol...im stalking her now and trying the "NO" and remove and it helps a tad, but not 100% effective. I guess we shall see?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

So, after reading this: 

_E) A theory that has gained popularity recently is that coprophagia may be related to the action of digestive enzymes. A dog may eat its own feces or those of another dog because they contain undigested nutrients. *Another version claims that dogs may actually be trying to consume the digestive enzymes themselves, not the undigested food. There has been some success from simply adding a digestive enzyme supplement to the coprophagic dog's diet, and/or the diet of other dogs in the household. (ProZyme, for example, is one popular and readily available brand.) *Some of you may have heard the suggestion of adding meat tenderizer to the dog's meals to stop coprophagia. Meat tenderizers contain an enzyme called papain that helps to more fully digest the meal, so this tends to support the notion that it is enzymes that may be lacking, not nutrient themselves. _

Here: Coprophagia in Dogs (it would appear she's a Chi lady too) - I'm convinced this condition is way, way more prevalent in our breed than others and really wonder why.

So I've purchased some Probiotic/Enzymes canine powder from USA and will spend the next couple of weeks praying it gets through Customs. It seems the overzealous officers stop everything darn thing whether it's allowable or not, & then spend half their time returning stuff they've taken by mistake weeks & weeks later - they're not the brightest lights on the Xmas tree it would seem.


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

my shadow used to eat her poop as well. but we give her pineapple just a small bit and what evers in the pineapple it makes them not want to eat their poop. hope this helps.


----------



## Wagerboy (Jun 5, 2012)

I tried the pineapple, not luck. I cant believe the stock piles Im finding hidden everywhere !! Pretty amazing and gross at the same time. leave a full bowl of food to eat poop, go figure.


----------

